# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Top Ten "Girl" Geeks

## towsonu2003

I have no idea why they chose the term "girls". Ok, I have some ideas, but I don't think this is the place to discuss them...

Here is Cnet's top ten female geeks, though 2 of them are "virtual" women (yes, Lisa Simpson and Paris Hilton as fillers -insulting, isn't it...). And this is the slashdot news item I got it from. Here's a compiled list of relevant links from slashdot:
The Women of NASAThe Society of Women EngineersThe Association of Women in ScienceThe Committee on Women in Science and Engineering at the National Academies of ScienceWomen in Science

And here are a few names slashdotters wanted in there (if you have a name to add / remove, please post):
Sophie Germain (mathematician)Amalie Emmy Noether (mathematician)Florence Nightingale (statistician)Cynthia Breazeal (developing sociable robots)Elonka Dunin (developing games)Lynn Conway (computer scientist)Judit Polgár (chess player)Mary Anning (fossil collector and paleontologist)
Note: I am very ignorant about women's history (any topic of history, for that matter) and I'm not sure how good the above name list is...

----------


## gorkur

Jeri Ellsworth!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeri_Ellsworth

----------


## Littleweseth

Lisa Simpson, hmm... alright. Paris Hilton? OMGWTFROFLCOPTORZ?

Yet another example of why C|Net are Bad Bad People  :Smile:

----------


## bodycoach2

Read up on the wikipedia entry. Anyone who can self teach about designing computer chips is a BAD-***! Geek, maybe, but I'd put Jeri up in the "Alpha" catagory. 




> Jeri Ellsworth!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeri_Ellsworth

----------


## maddog39

Haha! This is funny... hey, I never knew Paris was a gamer. :O lool.

----------


## raul_

I understand that Paris Hilton is there for humor, but putting her in first place, ahead of for example Marie Curie is just bad taste

----------


## K.Mandla

To me, including Paris Hilton at all pretty much invalidates their list. 

By the way, Jeri Ellsworth definitely should be in there. I've been watching that C-One stuff for years, and it's very impressive.

----------

